# rechnung



## Anonymous (27 September 2005)

war gestern mal auf einer seite (die wohl irgendwie kostenpflichtig war) habe einen sms geschrieben an eine ganz normale handynummer und erhielt dann ein passwort was ich auf der website eingegeben hatte.ca.2 stunden später klingelte mein handy ich sollte doch bitte meine adresse rausgeben.ich sagte darauf das ich diese nicht sage und der mann am telefon meinte das er die festnetznummer von mit habe und das dann über die telefonrechnung abgerechnet wird.
das kann doch gar nicht sein oder?? und woher wollen die meine festnetnummer haben??


----------



## formerly-nown-as-gast (27 September 2005)

Hallo,



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> war gestern mal auf einer seite (die wohl irgendwie kostenpflichtig war) habe einen sms geschrieben an eine ganz normale handynummer und erhielt dann ein passwort was ich auf der website eingegeben hatte.
> [...]



Sag doch bitte, auf welcher Seite Du genau warst (Achtung, nubs beachten, keine Links posten) und wohin Du die SMS geschickt hast.

Ansonsten sind die Infos recht dürftig, um dazu was zu schreiben.

mfg,
fnag


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2005)

war gerade noch mal  auf der seite da steht oben ganz klein monatszugang 49Euro.muss ich das bezahlen? kann über eine sms ein vertrag geschlossen werden? wenn ja werde ich das natürlich bezahlen!
trotzdem kann das geld doch nicht über die telefonrechnung abgerechnet werden oder? und meine festnetznummer können die doch gar nicht haben nur meine handynummer weil ich ja ne sms mit "sex" an eine andere handynumme geschrieben habe.

war ne sexseite


----------



## webwatcher (27 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> war ne sexseite


Das hilft nicht wirklich weiter, melde dich an. Dann kannst den Link per PN an einen  der Admin/Mods schicken

ww


----------



## Reducal (27 September 2005)

Kann es sein, dass Du auf Seiten der Dänen-Connection warst, siehe z. B. auch > HIER <? Das mit den 49 € kommt mir doch sehr bekannt vor.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (27 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> trotzdem kann das geld doch nicht über die telefonrechnung abgerechnet werden oder?


Nein. Mehrwertdienste dürfen nur über Mehrwertnummern oder PremiumSMS abgerechnet werden. 
Wenn Deine Adresse der Rufnummer nicht zugeordnet werden kann, freu Dich über den Gratis-Inhalt (und, war er 49 Euro wert?). Nur rechne mit vielen lustigen Telefonaten. Und wenn die Adresse doch zugeordnet werden kann, mit vielen lustigen Briefen mit Rechnungen und Mahnungen.

Ob diese berechtigt sind, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt, aber IMHO ist es deren Problem, wenn die die Preise nicht deutlicher schreiben können. Letztlich muesste dies vor Gericht geklaert werden, wobei die mehr zu verlieren haben als Du (naemlich ihr Geschaeftsmodell). In IMHO vergleichbarem Fall sagten die Verbraucherzentralen: wenn überhaupt einmal widersprechen, siehe z.B 
http://www.vzb.de/UNIQ112782931701782/link197410A.html
http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/rewrite/TexteTelekommunikation/HFMHASATSDigital.aspx

BTW, Geruechten zufolge duerfte fuer Daenen das mallorcinische Wetter derzeit recht unbestimmt geworden sein, mit der Chance eines Wandels Richtung Hamburger Klima. Ob dies was an ihrem Geschaeftsgebahren aendert?


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2005)

also dann haben die nicht die festnetznummer sondern nur meine handynummer. der typ am telefon meinte irgendwie er hätte die fesnetznummer.zu dem inhalt 49 euro war er auf keinen fall wert vielleicht 4,99euro aber mehr nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 September 2005)

Netter Link....

news-frankfurt.com

cp


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Netter Link....
> 
> news-frankfurt.com





> "Global Netcom war ein schwarzes Schaf", sagt B.. In Zukunft werde seine Firma stärker darauf achten, mit solchen unseriösen Anbietern nicht mehr zusammen zu arbeiten.


Ach wie hübsch! Fünf Minuten mit einer Suchmaschine im Internet verbracht, hätte ihn davor bewahrt!
Damit hat sich WapMe in meinen Augen bis auf die Knochen blamiert.

P.S.: Darf der sowas überhaupt sagen?


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2005)

Na schau an - eine Kopie des Handelsblattartikels.

Man darf halt nicht alles glauben was in der Zeitung steht.

BILD dir deine Meinung


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Na schau an - eine Kopie des Handelsblattartikels.





> Verlagsgruppe Handelsblatt GmbH - Economy One 2004


gehört zum  Handelsblatt, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil...

( das ist den Angehörigen  bestimmter Erwerbsgruppen nicht gegeben....)


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 September 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Damit hat sich WapMe in meinen Augen bis auf die Knochen blamiert.
> P.S.: Darf der sowas überhaupt sagen?


Diese Frage kannste evtl. bei der nächsten EWT im Shuttlebus stellen. Vielleicht kriegste da noch so manch anderes zu hören. Falls sich noch einer nach Mallorca traut


----------



## TSCoreNinja (27 September 2005)

shortpay schrieb:
			
		

> > Nein. Mehrwertdienste dürfen nur über Mehrwertnummern oder PremiumSMS abgerechnet werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gern geschehen, freut mich, Dir weitergeholfen zu haben
Aber erzähl mal, Ihr klebt Euren Kunden allen Ernstes Kreditkarten und Lastschriften auf die Telefonrechnung? 

Oder in anderen Worten: Zitate sollten genauso wenig aus dem Kontext gerissen werden, wie das Geld aus den Händen unbedarfter Mitbürger.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 September 2005)

Die anonyme Anfrage klingt übrigens ein bisschen so wie das
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11945


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2005)

noch ne kurze frage habe ja mit meinem handy diese sms mit "sex" an die nummer geschickt dann können die doch nur meine handynummer haben und nicht meine festnetznummer oder?


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> noch ne kurze frage habe ja mit meinem handy diese sms mit "sex" an die nummer geschickt dann können die doch nur meine handynummer haben und nicht meine festnetznummer oder?



So isses. Es sei denn, von der Website, deren Inhalt Du über die SMS freischalten musstest, wurde zusätzlich noch ein kleines Tool auf Deinen Rechner gespielt, dass gleichzeitig die Telefonnumer, mit der Du per Modem verbunden warst, abphisht. Solltest Du per DSL verbunden gewesen sein, scheidet diese Variante aus.


----------



## Adele (29 September 2005)

*Festnetz, Handy, (Premium)SMS,..Rchnung*

Ich hoffe es gehört hierhin. Vorhin schickte mir ein Bekannter folgende Meldung aus dem Magazin Finanztest Nr. 9 2005

_falls es keinen freien On-Line Link auf das Zitat gibt, oder eine Freigabe durch den Autor 
 muß das Zitat gelöscht bleiben.
Urheberrechtsverletzungen können erhebliche finanzielle Forderungen an die Betreiber und den Poster   nach sich ziehen 
modaction _


----------



## Adele (29 September 2005)

*Festnetz, Handy, (Premium)SMS,..Rchnung*

Die gelöschte Meldung betr. handykosten vom 18. August 05 ist online zu finden unter 

http://www.stiftung-warentest.de/online/steuern_recht/meldung/1287034/1287034.html


----------



## Adele (29 September 2005)

*Festnetz, Handy, (Premium)SMS,..Rchnung*

Tschuldigung, irgendwie ist mir das mit dem Link daneben gegangen. Auf jeden Fall ist die Meldung betr. Kind muss SMS-Flirt nicht zahlen unter www.stiftung-warentest.de unter der Rubrik Steuern und REcht zu finden.  :cry:


----------



## webwatcher (29 September 2005)

der Link ist ok , hab ihn korrigiert 

ww


----------



## Der Jurist (29 September 2005)

"Originalton" LG Hannover


----------



## Reducal (29 September 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> "Originalton" LG Hannover


Und wieder einmal das alte/neue Problem: 





> Sie Zeugin müsse sich also, z.B. über www.********sms.de angemeldet haben. Zumindest aber stelle die erste SMS der Zeugin für die Beklagte ein Anmeldung in deren System dar. Wer sich anmelde, bekomme auch eine Begrüßungs-SMS...


Da gibt es Leute, die tragen vor lauter Jux und Tollerei irgendeine Handynummer wo ein und der/die Nutzer/in des Handys bekommt dann das G´schieß. Dem Anbieter ist es (erstmal) egal wer seinen Content nutzt, Plausibilitätsprüfungen sind anscheinend nur was für die Weicheier der Branche. Schön, dass es hier wieder mal einen Richtigen getroffen hat.


----------

